# Ruger SR9C owners?? Opinions??



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Got a possible trade in the works for a used Ruger SR9C. Any owners on here have opinions? ......problems?

Have read of some problems with them online......


----------



## GregL (Feb 26, 2011)

DontForgetTheDrainPlug said:


> Got a possible trade in the works for a used Ruger SR9C. Any owners on here have opinions? ......problems?
> 
> Have read of some problems with them online......


I bought my SR9C last September, I have close to 1000 rounds though it. I havent had any problems at all. Its my first hand gun so I cant compare it to others, but it shoots great very accurate.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have heard stories of Ruger quality issue. I am not saying that they haven't had any issues but I believe they get a bum rap sometimes.

I can't say much about the SR9 because I've only ran a few clips through one and don't own one. I did however like the styling of the SR9, and would not hesitate to get one at some point.

However I do own a P85 and IMHO they're (Rugers) more gun for the money. It's nothing fancy like a nighthawk, and won't have the bells and whistles of a Sig, but come crunch time I never actually seen one fail for any reason. (Again, this is just my experience. I think Ruger made great strides toward a better gun with the "P" series and have built upon that since)

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

The SR9c is a great pistol and was voted Gun of the Year, NRA Golden Bullseye, F&S Best Buys........and on.
I personally own one and have performed many trigger jobs on them. The only complaint I had was the early models had sharp serrations on the back of the slide and they're difficult to rack in adverse conditions. Trivial complaints really.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

this is my cousins carry gun. he loves it. i shot it some i like the way it handles.


----------



## 85jeepn (Feb 6, 2010)

Great gun. Have never has a ftf or fte with it with any ammo. I've had more problems with my Sig 226 then me or my two friends have had with our sr9c's.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Bought one Sat. 

Put a few rounds thru it already...really like it so far.

Now if I could only find some 9mm ammo...


----------



## streetwisdom101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Great gun very accurate. I loved mine


----------



## jmeineke (Sep 18, 2011)

sr9c & sr40c are great guns, extremely reliable. Some folks don't like the loaded chamber flag (personally doesn't bother me - I always assume it's loaded anyway). 

I did, however, take the mag disconnect out of mine. I don't like the idea of accidentally hitting the release and having what then amounts to a paperweight. That one shot may be all you get.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I did the mag disconnect mod too. I thought it could be possible to hit the mag release with my thumb in a white knuckle situation. Love my SR9C. No probs, but I've only put 150 rounds through it. Sexy gun. stainless slide. Now I need a good IWB holster. Wait, um, guns? What guns?


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

steelmagoo said:


> I did the mag disconnect mod too. Love my SR9C. No probs, but I've only put 150 rounds through it. Sexy gun. stainless slide. Now I need a good IWB holster. Wait, um, guns? What guns?


Agree, great gun and not imposible to carry IWB. Mine rides comfy in a tuckable ace-case. 2 for 20bucks with free shipping and no regrets. 

I have come to really like the mag safety and am going to keep it in place. For a couple of reasons but can also understand why some prefer to remove it.


----------



## jmeineke (Sep 18, 2011)

I went ahead and shelled out a little extra for a Crossbreed Supertuck. Very comfortable holster & a great company. Takes a while to get them, though - they make them when you order them.


----------

